
Ask HN: Are there any benchmarks of performance of ports from C++ to Rust? - tombert
I have heard the Rust is trying to go after the systems programming crowd, which is cool since it seems safer to me.<p>I was mostly curious if someone has experience porting over a big-ish piece of code from C++ to Rust, and what the performance characteristics of this were. Does Rust perform better due to the easier multithreading?
======
oconnor663
Firefox Quantum might be an example here, though it's not a port per se.

~~~
vkjv
What I found most interesting about this write-up is that most of the speed-up
in the CSS parsing came from parallelism and that parallelism was attempted
many times on the C++ without success.

